# Atwood Demand Water Heater



## vinny (Sep 17, 2014)

We hav a demand type water heater on our TT that has never consistently worked. To take a shower I will let the water run go outside to see if the fan is running and if there is any heat from the exhaust Turn the water on/off ect. all sorts of games. Once getting hot water quick jump in the shower then try adjusting the temperature. The water will fluctuate from cold to too hot. I found the following recall and called Atwood.

http://www.dyersonline.com/atwood-50k-btu-tankless-water-heater.html

Their service tech was not sure the recall problem was related to the trouble I was having. They offered to replace the heater with a new one or a different type. I like the idea of a demand type and feel more comfortable just swapping the unit out, not sure what other modifications a different type might require.

Ant suggestions on how to proceed would be appreciated .
.


----------

